# Ständig sehr kurze Verbindungsabbrüche



## Roli (28. Dezember 2016)

*Ständig sehr kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

edit: Es lag wohl am Programm "X-fast LAN". Dieses hat nebenbei auch meine Windows-updates blockiert...
Seit der Deinstallation keine Probleme mehr.


Moin,

mich plagen schon seit längerem häufig wiederkehrende, sehr kurze Verbindungsabbrüche (Patchkabel ca 2meter von meinem PC zu Fritzbox)
Diese treten merkwürdigerweise bei bestimmten Spielen und Anwendungen nicht auf, wie zB im Multiplayer von Hearthstone, Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, Heroes of the Storm, DOOM (4).
Auch Downloads werden nicht unterbrochen. Streams über netflix laufen ohne Probleme, Twitch bleibt schon mal hängen und muss neu geladen werden.
Bei LoL allerdings ist ein Spielstart kaum möglich, weil in der 1-3 minütigen Matchfindungsphase mit Charakterauswahl garantiert ein Disconnect auftritt und ich von vorne beginnen muss. Habe ich es dann ins Spiel geschafft, kann ich wie bei allen anderen Spiele ohne Probleme durchzocken.
Auch beim Browsen fällt es unangenehm auf, ich nutze hauptsächlich Chrome. Seite kann nicht geladen werden - keine Verbindung. Ein Blick auf die Statusleiste im Win7 unten rechts bestätigt: Netzwerksymbol mit rotem Kreuz, dann "Lade-Rad", Seite neu laden, alles gut. Kann durchaus minütlich auftreten, je nachdem wie oft ich versuche eine neue Seite zu laden. Bestehende verschwinden ja nicht plötzlich, und somit fällt das Problem vermutlich seltener auf, als es tatsächlich auftritt.

Diese Abbrüche dauern nur so ca 4 Sekunden.

Ein anderer Rechner in der Wohnung hat angeblich keine Probleme.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## AUKMINI (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ständig sehr kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Hallo Roli!
Da Du vermutest, die Probleme treten nur zwischen dem PC und der FitzBox auf, sollte das Verbindungprotokoll der FitzBox in Richtung Internet also "sauber" sein - sprich: solche Abbrüche in Richtung Internet nicht zeigen [wenn noch nicht geprüft, dann bitte prüfen!].
Download, Streams und bestimmte Spiele puffern Daten um kurzzeitige Aussetzer so ausgleichen zu können - das ist Nichts besonderes.
Die Frage ist aber, hat Du das beobachtete Problem mit dem Netzwerksymbol auch bei diesen Dingen auch, oder tritt es dann überhaupt nicht auf?
Wenn es bei diesen Dingen überhaupt nicht auftritt, würde ich in Richtung Software (Installationen, Treiber, Antivirus, etc.) suchen.
Sonst: Klar die Hardware - sprich: Tausche das Kabel! ODER Rücke mit Deinem PC dicht an die FirtzBox ran und nimm ein kurzes Kabel oder nutze mal eine WLAN-Verbindung.
DAS kann dann natürlich auch noch ein Problem sein: gleichzeitig aktiviertes WLAN und LAN (sollte eigentlich mit Windows 7 nicht mehr zum Problem führen), aber wenn er primär das eine nutzt, dann das aber wegbricht und er auf den anderen Anschluss wechselt, so kann das schon Dein Problem sein. Dann schalte mal in der Netzwerksteuerung WLAN ab (deaktivieren) und schau mal ob es besser wird. Wenn das Netzwerkkabel Dein Problem ist, schalte den LAN-Adapter in der Netzwerksteuerung ab und lasse den WLAN an.
Berichte dann...


----------

